# D loop , tubular bands.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

As the title suggests, please can somebody show me how to configure a proper "bow" string with a finger D loop using the Dankung tubing.. I have been really wanting to shoot arrows safely for a while any I don't like the inconsistency of just gripping the nok in the pouch...BC


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of D loops that I have done...

This one is connected with a cinch knot and super glue.









This is a more traditional D loop.









The white leather is rolled tight and super glued the entire length of the leather. There are 2 cinch knots on the outsides of the roll to keep it from fraying.

Hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Graywolf, how do you then bond them to the looped tubes? Just as you would a pouch using the handcuff method?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

BC...I normally use flats and just tie them on normally. The slingbows that I do use tubes on, I use looped tubes and they could be tied onto the pouch normally, or looped through the pouch and tied to the frame.

Todd


----------

